# Tour to Bastogne from Brussels



## dmahanay (Mar 22, 2008)

We will be in Brussels 3/27 - 4/1 and then going on a 10 day Vanguard Riverboat Cruise Holland/Belgium for the Tuplips!  Hope we all don't freeze!! Still trying to figure out what clothes to take 

We would like to take a tour to Bastogne from Brussels on a free day there. Any suggestions for a tour?

Also, any suggestions on restaurants in Brussels?


----------



## Jimster (Mar 22, 2008)

*trip*

You probably have your reasons for going to Bastone (probably Battle of the Bulge) but if I were you I would consider Brugge instead.  Brugge is a terrific medieval city with great chocolates and beer.  I have not been to Bastogne so you will have to rely on others who have but I am a historian and I can't believe there is much left there from the war that is of interest except perhaps a graveyard.  If you decide to go farther to the D-Day beaches I would recommend the "Battlebus" for a tour.


----------

